# Happy Birthday NaphtaliPress



## PB Moderating Team (Dec 26, 2014)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-NaphtaliPress (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Gforce9 (Dec 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Chris. You are a blessing to many!


----------



## Justified (Dec 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Andres (Dec 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday Chris!


----------



## Cymro (Dec 26, 2014)

Let's publish this, happy birthday Chris.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Free Christian (Dec 26, 2014)

Happy birthday Chris. Here's hoping you have a good one.


----------



## jambo (Dec 26, 2014)

Happy birthday to you Chris and I hope you enjoy the day.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks all. Another year older for sure another wiser not so sure. Working today; wrapping up orders for The Confessional Presbyterian journal volume 10 and the Naphtali Press edition of The Westminster Assembly's Grand Debate. If you want to give me a present  order one of those; check out the sale on the book at RHB or SGCB.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Dec 26, 2014)

Happy birthday Chris -- may you have many more in good health!


----------



## kodos (Dec 26, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Chris!!


----------



## bookslover (Dec 26, 2014)

So, Chris, is your true age a state secret? Will I have to contact the NSA to find out how old you are? LOL


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 26, 2014)

Richard, here's my sixth birthday picture; you do the math.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Dec 27, 2014)

Happy Birthday Chris.


----------



## earl40 (Dec 27, 2014)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Richard, here's my sixth birthday picture; you do the math.
> View attachment 4099



Let's see it is 2014 and you were 6. So you are 2,008 years old.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 27, 2014)

Happy Birthday, old man!


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 27, 2014)

Happy belated birthday, Chris! May the Lord bless you and your important publishing efforts this next year.


----------



## bookslover (Dec 29, 2014)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Richard, here's my sixth birthday picture; you do the math.
> View attachment 4099



Yes, but which one is you? LOL


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 29, 2014)

The younger one.


bookslover said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > Richard, here's my sixth birthday picture; you do the math.
> ...


----------

